# Which Visa do I apply for?



## GalwayGirl28 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm not quite sure what visa I should be applying for to make a permanent move to New Zealand. I do have a degree in Architectural Technology but I have only just graduated in April this year so I have no work experience and there is none in Ireland at the moment (hence the move). I have a 6 yr old son who I assume can go on my visa. My boyfriend will be going out first to look for work and get a house and that kind of thing sorted before we join him. We are using separated visa's as he has no qualifications and are unsure about what visa he should get. Can anyone help me with this, there is just so much info out there but its very unclear as to which one is best for you considering a lot of the skilled visa's I'v seen have "work experience box" on them. If anyone has a number for me to call that would be great also. Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

GalwayGirl28 said:


> Hi, I'm not quite sure what visa I should be applying for to make a permanent move to New Zealand. I do have a degree in Architectural Technology but I have only just graduated in April this year so I have no work experience and there is none in Ireland at the moment (hence the move). I have a 6 yr old son who I assume can go on my visa. My boyfriend will be going out first to look for work and get a house and that kind of thing sorted before we join him. We are using separated visa's as he has no qualifications and are unsure about what visa he should get. Can anyone help me with this, there is just so much info out there but its very unclear as to which one is best for you considering a lot of the skilled visa's I'v seen have "work experience box" on them. If anyone has a number for me to call that would be great also. Thanks


Hi there - welcome to the Forum. 

The first thing to do is to see how many points you will get with your current situation. Look for 'Points Indicator' in the right hand section of Skilled Migrant Category SMC

You'll need at least 100 to submit an EOI - but a warning - the number of points needed for selection from the pool has been high recently. You're more or less guaranteed selection with 140 points, but anything less and you really need a job offer.

And a warning for your partner - with no qualifications he doesn't stand much chance of getting a residents visa on his own. If you've been in a partnership for 2 years (and can prove it) it would be better if you were the main applicant and he was on your application as your partner. (that's what my husband and I did).

But on the positive side - with Architectural Technology - try sending your CV to a few of the building companies (or even maybe the council?) in Christchurch - they could probably do with a few down there at the moment!


----------



## GalwayGirl28 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Top
Thanks for your speedy reply. My boyfriend cant go on my visa as we cannot prove we have lived together for any length of time. He was planning to get a visa that will entitle him to work over there now and then allow him to get sponsorship and then apply.
Thanks for the Christchurch idea I had thought of it am just unsure about moving there now after all that has happened. My portfolio wont be ready for another month or so and I don't plan on moving for over a year, not until my boyfriend has a house and school and a good job. He is hard working and has been an apprentice welder for 1.5 years and has worked in a tyre centre for the past 4. He is a decent and likeable lad so I wouldn't worry about him. I did't get enough points I only received 80. My lack of experience brings me down. Any suggestions??


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

GalwayGirl28 said:


> Hi Top
> Thanks for your speedy reply. My boyfriend cant go on my visa as we cannot prove we have lived together for any length of time. He was planning to get a visa that will entitle him to work over there now and then allow him to get sponsorship and then apply.
> Thanks for the Christchurch idea I had thought of it am just unsure about moving there now after all that has happened. My portfolio wont be ready for another month or so and I don't plan on moving for over a year, not until my boyfriend has a house and school and a good job. He is hard working and has been an apprentice welder for 1.5 years and has worked in a tyre centre for the past 4. He is a decent and likeable lad so I wouldn't worry about him. I did't get enough points I only received 80. My lack of experience brings me down. Any suggestions??


With only 80 points, please don't raise your hopes too much. The only suggestion is a job offer to raise your points - but even there I think it will be borderline at best on the points. 

For your boyfriend - he needs to look at the following: Working in New Zealand. If he's under 30 he could try A working holiday in New Zealand - but this is not permanent. But even though he's a hard worker, without qualifications I don't see how he will get what is needed for a Work or a Residents visa. Sorry to be so negative.

So here's a suggestion: Could he go to college and get something on the long term or short term shortage list? See http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migr...tion/ToolboxLinks/essentialskills.htm?level=2 . 

Bottom line - the points and qualifications you both have may not be enough - now. But don't give up. It took me 9 years to get the qualifications I needed to emigrate (I had a job, toddlers and husbands business to support while I ws doing it  ) - but if you want something enough you can plan towards it.

And please update us with how you go, as we'd love to know. 

Good luck!


----------



## GalwayGirl28 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey
That's what the boyfriend is now doing I'v done a lot of phone calls today and Visa first have told me that yes he should get a working holiday visa and then extend it while he is there and then if he can get sponsorship from an employer to get a resident visa. I done my points again and after I put in a job offer with a year's experience it went up to 160 points. I have just got a voluntary position in a small town practice but that's the best I can get and it will do as long as I get experience. Visa first said with my qualifications all I would need is a job offer so Im hoping that my BF will make some contacts on my behalf when he is there or I will look up golden pages for Architects in New Zealand and start from there!!!! You know the old saying "If you don't ask, you don't get"!!! I will keep you posted Top and thanks for the advise. Hope you don't think what I'm doing is crazy.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

GalwayGirl28 said:


> Hey
> That's what the boyfriend is now doing I'v done a lot of phone calls today and Visa first have told me that yes he should get a working holiday visa and then extend it while he is there and then if he can get sponsorship from an employer to get a resident visa. I done my points again and after I put in a job offer with a year's experience it went up to 160 points. I have just got a voluntary position in a small town practice but that's the best I can get and it will do as long as I get experience. Visa first said with my qualifications all I would need is a job offer so Im hoping that my BF will make some contacts on my behalf when he is there or I will look up golden pages for Architects in New Zealand and start from there!!!! You know the old saying "If you don't ask, you don't get"!!! I will keep you posted Top and thanks for the advise. Hope you don't think what I'm doing is crazy.


That's what I like - lateral thinking! 

I certainly don't think you're crazy - any more than I was! Without my qualification I was way below the points needed. And I'm so glad I went ahead and spent the time to do it. ANd 160 points is definitely enough.

I had another thought - start collecting bits of evidence about your relationship with your boyfriend. They can be holiday receipts with both your names on them, photos (take one with you both in it and today's newspaper in it!), emails (with dates) you've sent each other, and even testaments from friends and family. The more the better. Then when you do eventually get to the visa stage you may have enough evidence to add him to your visa application.


----------



## GalwayGirl28 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a fantastic idea, I had thought that you needed something in both our names like a bank statement or something. That would all be very easy to get we have been together for nearly 4 years and i have plenty of video footage with dates and times on it and i have kept all travel documents and relevant emails. You really think thats enough??? It would make it a lot easier. I thought you had to be living together and prove it.


----------

